

Show HN: I made a rational object for javascript - larrybattle
https://github.com/LarryBattle/Ratio.js

======
aston
I'm not sure why it's possible to change the division sign, but using a colon
(":") to indicate a fraction is confusing given that it's generally used for
odds.

    
    
      ( 0.1 + 0.2 )/( 1/3 * 12 ) = 3/40
      3:40 = "three to forty odds" = 3/43

~~~
larrybattle
ok. I'll change that.

------
habosa
This looks great. Especially with so many comparisons common such as x >= 0.5
etc this will keep those weird errors away. Thanks for sharing.

------
lordgilman
If this is based on/complies with the IBM decimal arithmetic standard you
should advertise the compliance.

------
larrybattle
This is a project that I've been working on in my free time. Any feedback
would be great. :)

~~~
dbaupp
Looks good!

Just a heads up: the "defined in: ..." links in the documentation are broken
([http://larrybattle.github.com/Ratio.js/doc/classes/Ratio.htm...](http://larrybattle.github.com/Ratio.js/doc/classes/Ratio.html)).

~~~
larrybattle
Thank you for your feedback. I'll look into why YUIDocs isn't linking to the
source.

